# Rannoch Moor.



## Baldy (10 Sep 2019)

Has anybody cycled the path from Rannoch station to Corrour YHA? 

I'm trying to put together an off road trip in the area and was wondering if it was ok or maybe too boggy?


----------



## Globalti (10 Sep 2019)

You'd do better to go and ask on Singletrack, there are people on there who do that kind of stuff all the time.

https://singletrackworld.com/forum/


----------



## theloafer (10 Sep 2019)

or try these guys https://www.rsf.org.uk/


----------



## andrew_s (11 Sep 2019)

I believe that it's no longer singletrack, but gravel estate road.
https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=123335&p=1252003&hilit=corrour+old+lodge#p1252003
The recently announced Great North Trail also uses it 

I found aerial photos recent enough to show gravel road from the Rannoch station end to just before Corrour Old Lodge (ruin),


----------



## Baldy (11 Sep 2019)

That's great thanks, just what I'd hoped.


----------



## rualexander (11 Sep 2019)

You mean Loch Ossian YH?
Yes great track, cycled it the other direction last year.


----------



## andrew_s (22 Sep 2019)

A couple of days ago (19th)
A random antipodean on a rented e-MTB, taken the train to Rannoch, heading for Corrour.
I'd camped by the stream about 2 miles up the track from the B846.

If you want a long-ish loop you can head up Strath Ossian to Loch Laggan, along the S side of that to Ardverikie, head S past Loch Pattack to Ben Alder Lodge, up the side of Loch Ericht to Dalwhinnie, down the A9 cycle track to Dalnaspidal, then right along the side of Loch Garry and continue to join the Rannoch Station road at Craiganour Lodge.
There's about a mile of boggy track between the marked bridge over the River Pattack and the Loch, and mile of boggy path between the end of Loch Garry and the bridge over the river just before Duinish bothy. I wear SPD sandals, so I just stop at the first post-bog stream and rinse off my feet.

Caveat: 
There were warnings earlier in the year about the A9 cycle track south of Dalwhinnie being closed for roadworks, with a shuttle bus running. It looked OK driving past, but I didn't ride it.


----------



## Baldy (22 Sep 2019)

Thanks, I'm just back from doing this, started at Bridge of Balgie and went over the Old Kirk Road to Loch Rannoch before heading up to the YHA. Came back by the same route.


----------



## Baldy (22 Sep 2019)

The works on the A9 cycle way seem to be finished. I was up that way on Friday and couldn't see anything.


----------

